# [SOLVED] BSOD BCCODE 124



## t0mahawk (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello all this is my first post so sorry if I miss anything.

I've recently started to get the BSOD, I have tried searching endlessly for a solution with no decent results.

I don't get the BSOD during idle, it appears to be only when playing Battlefield Bad Company 2. I realise this is a very CPU intensive game which may be my problem. I can play Crysis 2 at nearly max settings all day and no crash so I'm kinda stumped.
This only began a few weeks ago where as before I could play many a sleepless night, for hours, without any issues.

I've done a memory check using Memtest86, leaving it overnight with about 20 passes.

I did a complete format and reinstall of Windows. Ensuring all my drivers (to the best of my knowledge) were up to date. Still blue screens.....

Previously I had my processor overclocked to 3.2ghz thinking this may be the problem I reset it back to default speeds. Still blue screens........

I read about temperatures causing this kind of crash which kind of made sense. The heatsink paste on my processor has been there for about a year and a half now and some people were saying this could bring the temperatures down so thats one thing I am going to do as soon as I get my delivery. 

I've attatched the following to try and give as much information as I can as I am at a loss.

1. Performance Monitor report
2. Report from BSOD_Windows7_Vista_v2.64_jcgriff2.exe
3. Dxdiag
4. Four minidump files from recent crashes.

If anyone needs more info just let me know. Any help here would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: BSOD BCCODE 124*

While the memory dumps are running, a little background.

A STOP 0x124 error is basically a hardware error - although other problems can cause it, they are less likely (but the newer the OS, the more likely that you will encounter compatibility issues).

In this case I see this driver loaded GVTDrv64.sys Tue Sep 05 03:10:02 2006 (44FD22CA) and if you go to this link you'll see that it has known issues with Win7: http_:_//www.carrona.org/dvrref.html#GVTDrv64.sys 

So, IMO, this is the most likely cause for your errors - so uninstalling the Gigabyte EasyTune program is the most likely solution to your problems.

But, there are other issues that you'll want to deal with - please do the following:
OLDER DRIVERS PRESENT IN THE DUMP FILES
- Create a System Restore Point prior to doing any of this. *DO NOT* mess with the drivers themselves - leave the Windows\System32\drivers directory alone unless we specifically direct you to it!
- Please update these drivers from the device manufacturer's website - or uninstall them from your system. *Reference links are included below.*
- *DO NOT* use Windows Update or the Update Drivers function of Device Manager. 
- Please feel free to post back about any drivers that you are having difficulty locating.
- Windows Update exceptions may be noted below for Windows drivers: 


> ```
> [font=lucida console]
> jraid.sys       Fri Jul 17 11:31:50 2009 (4A609966)
> amdxata.sys     Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
> ...


BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7600.16695.amd64fre.win7_gdr.101026-1503
Debug session time: Fri Apr 22 14:48:02.760 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:26:05.915
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_GenuineIntel
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  PnkBstrB.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x124_GenuineIntel_PROCESSOR_MAE
Bugcheck code 00000124
Arguments 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`047c6028 00000000`b6000000 00000000`00200001
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU         750  @ 2.67GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2670
CurrentSpeed: 2660
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16695.amd64fre.win7_gdr.101026-1503
Debug session time: Fri Apr 22 14:06:47.602 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:26:06.038
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_GenuineIntel
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  PnkBstrB.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x124_GenuineIntel_PROCESSOR_MAE
Bugcheck code 00000124
Arguments 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`04791028 00000000`b6000000 00000000`00200001
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU         750  @ 2.67GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2670
CurrentSpeed: 3200
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16695.amd64fre.win7_gdr.101026-1503
Debug session time: Fri Apr 22 13:39:40.250 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 4:48:12.311
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_GenuineIntel
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  PnkBstrB.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x124_GenuineIntel_PROCESSOR_MAE
Bugcheck code 00000124
Arguments 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`047bd028 00000000`b6000000 00000000`00200001
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU         750  @ 2.67GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2670
CurrentSpeed: 3200
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Thu Apr 21 06:52:36.887 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 4:17:24.948
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_GenuineIntel
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  PnkBstrB.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x124_GenuineIntel_PROCESSOR_MAE
Bugcheck code 00000124
Arguments 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`047be028 00000000`b6000000 00000000`00200001
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU         750  @ 2.67GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2670
CurrentSpeed: 3200
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  
  [/font]
```


----------



## t0mahawk (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: BSOD BCCODE 124*

Thanks alot for your reply, sorry for the late response, just got back from a holiday.

I'll get to updating the programs/drivers you mentioned. Looking at the BSOD bugcheck summary, I see that punkbuster is being mention a few times. This would explain why it's only Battlefield causing the crash as its the only game I play that uses Punkbuster. Could it be something to do with that?


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: BSOD BCCODE 124*

There isn't usually a direct relationship between the BSOD and the process name.
Even if the process name comes up consistently (as it does in this case), it doesn't mean that the process is to blame.

I'd suggest getting rid of the Gigabyte EasyTune program and seeing what it does after that.


----------



## t0mahawk (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: BSOD BCCODE 124*

Ok, got rid of Easytune and I've had no crash after about an hour of playing so thats a definite improvement. I'll keep you posted and give you an update tomorrow of how its going. 

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## t0mahawk (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: BSOD BCCODE 124*

Ok had it running without Easytune for nearly two days now and no more BSOD. Looks like everything is good again. Thanks for your help usasma, greatly appreciated.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: BSOD BCCODE 124*

Glad to hear it. Thanks for letting us know!


----------

